# Savannah Cats



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Not sure if classed as an exotic but I would appreciate some info about Savannah cats and breeders.

I'm assuming that based on DWA requirements Servals and first generation hybrids require a DWAL. If so am I right in assuming that the highest level of Serval content hybrid that can be kept without a DWAL is 25% and would that be classed as F2?

Does anybody know any UK breeders again assuming that to breed F2's you'll have F1's under a DWAL?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## summersniki (Mar 18, 2010)

kopstar said:


> Not sure if classed as an exotic but I would appreciate some info about Savannah cats and breeders.
> 
> I'm assuming that based on DWA requirements Servals and first generation hybrids require a DWAL. If so am I right in assuming that the highest level of Serval content hybrid that can be kept without a DWAL is 25% and would that be classed as F2?
> 
> ...


Gayzette | F1 to SBT Bengal Cat Breeder | Serval | Scotland | UK

Try these guys. I got my bengal from them and they have a serval as a pet and a couple of ALCs aswell. Their cats are brilliant quality and I think they have started to do savannahs :2thumb:


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

summersniki said:


> Gayzette | F1 to SBT Bengal Cat Breeder | Serval | Scotland | UK
> 
> Try these guys. I got my bengal from them and they have a serval as a pet and a couple of ALCs aswell. Their cats are brilliant quality and I think they have started to do savannahs :2thumb:


Thanks for the info, I'll check them out. Like the idea of a serval as a pet!:2thumb:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

If you get a Savannah please put up loads of pictures! I've wanted one for a very long time, but apparently they don't get on well with domestic cats, so I will have to wait a fair while!


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Devi said:


> If you get a Savannah please put up loads of pictures! I've wanted one for a very long time, but apparently they don't get on well with domestic cats, so I will have to wait a fair while!


Well I'm not in that much of a rush, its more my daughter who wants one. We don't have cats but we have two dogs but I believe Savannahs get on ok with them.

If and when we get one I'll post some pics. :2thumb:


----------

